

High Class Escort 2013 InfoGraphic - 1.4K Hours - $2K/Hour - act9
http://averyplayfulblog.com/ta-da/

======
TrainedMonkey
Interestingly enough most of her hours are spent in DC by a large margin. City
with second most hours is graced with only a third of the time DC gets.

------
weaksauce
Unless I am missing something the advertised rate on the site just now is 2k
for 2 hours at the most expensive.

